# Leaf for Brownies?



## CaveChest (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello world 

This is my first grow and i'm keen on making hash brownies. My experience with marijuana is very little so i asked some of my "experienced" freinds and they said that for brownies all you need is the leaf of the plant and that it has ample ammounts of THC if you make it with the butter. So my question is, what preporation is needed for the leaves before i go making hash butter? And for someone who will probably get high pretty easy, how much leaf should i use?

Complete noob talking here so please please correct EVERYTHING!

Much love
J


----------



## That Ohio Kidd (Nov 12, 2008)

I personally like using vegetable oil to cook the pot in get a recipe that involves oil though lol it takes longer to burn than butter so better for a beginner. Funnyy i saw this cuz i just made a cake out of the plant i recently harvested...just grind the leaves up (and use as much as you got, i used a half ounce of leaves but i dont know yet how it works cuz its my first time with leaves) let them SIMMER in the oil do not boil you want it just below boiling and stir them for about 15 minutes or as long as you can go. then strain leaves out and mix oil with batter and put in the oven! I smoke a lot of dro so my tolerance is a bit higher but we will see what they do lol


----------



## bubadapothead (Nov 12, 2008)

yes please let us no im intrested if it worked with leafs at all


----------



## bubadapothead (Nov 13, 2008)

did it worj good


----------



## CaveChest (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry yo

The harvest has been prolonged, due to an Aero misshap.
But i will try and i will inform.

J


----------



## BlessAmerica (Nov 16, 2008)

Subscribed, will be back with my recipe. BUT you need to dry your leafs first. They will only work once plant is fully mature and harvested. Leafs from the plant as its grwoing will not have any THC. It has to be the smaller leafs growing around the flowers, those leafs that have tricomes on them. Once dried you need to freeze, that way when you grind up the herb the tricomes break of and don't stick to everything.


----------



## BlessAmerica (Nov 16, 2008)

My Butter Recipe:
1) Buy a brownie mix that uses 1/3 cup instead of half cup of veg oil.
2) Measure out the amount of needed butter, melt it in a saucepan.
3) Take X-amount of herb of choice, chop in coffe grinder (grinder will be super sticky and hard to clean!)
4) Simmer herb in butter for approx. 15 minutes, until a crisp light to forest green. (Lol yeah I am that precise!) DON"T LET IT BURN OR IT ALL GOES BROWN AND BUTTER SMELLS AND TASTES BURNT!!! *****Also THC degrades after 200 degrees*****
5) Strain through cheesecloth, squeeze out excess oil, trash old grass parts.
6) Place butter in freezer for 10 minutes.
7) Store butter in fridge (up to 3 months in my experiance).

Or you can add it fresh if your baking something right then.

** If you let it burn it reduces THC potency significantly.


----------



## bubadapothead (Nov 16, 2008)

do you use it fresh or better to kool first?
also how long should i keep bud/leafs in frezzer before cooking them in the butter and last question is how much bud/leafs do you use for one brownie mix to get you pretty high


----------



## Galeer (Nov 17, 2008)

why would u keep your leafs in the freezer doesnt that ruin it


----------



## CaveChest (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow thanks for the responses yo.

so to sum up. Freeze the fresh bud leaves and then chop/grind. then Add to the butter and proceed to melt butter via double boiler ect ect.

Thanks everyone

J


----------



## BlessAmerica (Nov 17, 2008)

Freezing does nothing to the quality of the THC. All it does is solidify the tricomes so when you grind them they break cleanly and fall instead of adhearing to other surfaces. Its like ice, you drop it on a piece of glass and little is left behind. You do the same with the same amount of water and alot is still on the glass. 

I freeze my buds for about 2 days. But it is fine up to 2 weeks or so. You just dont want it getting freezer burnt. 

I use only the amount of bud needed. So for example, I need only 1 gram to get high, therefore when I make my brownies I only use 8 grams per required amount of butter (most recipies call for veg oil, but I find that butter makes it richer). Thus it comes out to 1g per brownie. \

Good Luck.


----------

